# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Nouvelle sur le forum (en Mayenne 53)

## Choupette53

Bonjour à tous et toutes  :Smile: 

Je sauve, soigne, protège, chérit, des animaux à mon "petit niveau" depuis des années (j'ai récupéré chez moi chiens, chats, oiseaux, rongeurs etc ...)
Et je suis contente de tomber par hasard sur votre site. En le survolant j'ai vu la solidarité et l'implication que vous mettez à sauvez tout ce petit monde, ça fait du bien de voir ça   :amour3: 

Je suis là pour apporter ma contribution en cas de besoin, au niveau du département de la Mayenne (53) ... pour les urgences ou autres, n'hésitez pas à faire appel à moi, il y a toujours moyen de s'arranger pour trouver des solutions.
J'ai moi-même adopté successivement trois chiens, un chat, deux hamsters, une vingtaine de gerbilles, deux cochons d'inde, un rat, un pigeon ... qui étaient en danger, donc quand y'en a pour 10, y'en a pour 11    ::  
Etre famille d'accueil temporaire pour les urgences par exemple, est quelquechose de possible, en fonction des besoins.

Pour la présentation plus personnelle, je suis maman d'une petite fille de 3 ans, j'ai moi-même 31 ans, et vis en maison avec jardin avec tout mon petit monde et un amour de mari. 
Voila, j'ai envie de vous dire merci à toutes pour votre bon coeur et votre implication à aider les animaux, je vois tellement de gens qui ne les aiment pas et ne les respectent pas, que de ne pas se sentir seule, ça fait du bien    ::  

A bientôt    :Stick Out Tongue: oignee:

----------


## toobizoo

:bienvenue:

----------


## capu@22

:bienvenue:   et bravo pour tout ce que tu fais!!!

----------


## naboule

:bienvenue:   ::

----------


## Eisenheima

Il est toujours bon de voir de plus en plus de gens amoureux des animaux qui s'inscrivent ici <3 Merci pour votre aide <3

----------


## rattounette67

:bienvenue:

----------


## chouchou444

Bonjour Choupette et   :bienvenue:  parmi nous à toi et ta merveilleuse famille   :applause2:  :applause2:   ::

----------


## Choupette53

Je viens de diffuser le lien du site "Rescue" sur mon Facebook ...    :Embarrassment: k: 
Avec un ptit message à ceux qui souhaitent agir pour aider toutous et chats en difficulté biensûr (histoire d'en remettre une couche    ::   )

----------

